# Men who compiled the Westminster Confession of Faith, Catechisms, etc?



## James Clare Tessin (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm interested in documenting the background of each of the men who participated in the drafting of the WCF. Can anyone help me?

Thanks!


----------



## MW (Jun 11, 2008)

James Clare Tessin said:


> I'm interested in documenting the background of each of the men who participated in the drafting of the WCF. Can anyone help me?



On the participants:

Neal's History of the Puritans.
Brook's Lives of the Puritans.
Reid's Memoirs of the Westminster Divines.
Barker's Puritan Profiles.

On their participation:

Mitchell and Struthers' Minutes of the Westminster Assembly
Hetherington's History of the Westminster Assembly.
Mitchell's Westminster Assembly.
Warfield's Westminster Assembly and its Work.
Carruthers' Every Day Work of the Westminster Assembly.
Paul's Assembly of the Lord.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 11, 2008)

I would add:
[FONT=&quot]Chad B. Van Dixhoorn, “Reforming the Reformation: Theological debate at the Westminster Assembly, 1643–1652,” Ph.D. dissertation, University of Cambridge, 2004. 7 large volumes. This should be published by Oxford in 2009 (?). He has helpful tables and chronologies and other discussions. His minutes are more complete than Mitchell and Struthers as well.[/FONT]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 11, 2008)

I've also benefited from Larry J. Holley's _The divines of the Westminster Assembly: a study of puritanism and Parliament_, particularly with regards to biographical information about some of the lesser known divines.

Some of the aforementioned resources and a few others are available online:

Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - The Lives of the Puritans -- Benjamin Brook - The PuritanBoard

Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - Memoirs of the Lives and Writings of Those Eminent Divines, who Convened in the Famous Assembly at Westminster (Vol. 2) -- James Reid - The PuritanBoard

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - Minutes of the Sessions of the Westminster Assembly of Divines -- Mitchell & Struthers - The PuritanBoard

Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - Hetherington's History of the Westminster Assembly of Divines - The PuritanBoard

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - The Westminster Assembly and Its Work -- Benjamin B. Warfield - The PuritanBoard

Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - Bibliography of the Westminster Divines -- Peter Wallace - The PuritanBoard

Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - Historical Sketch of the Westminster Assembly of Divines -- William Symington - The PuritanBoard

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - Memorial Volume of the Westminster Assembly, 1647-1897 - The PuritanBoard

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - Notes of debates and proceedings of the Assembly of divines and other Commissioners at Westminster February 1644 to January 1645 -- George Gillespie - The PuritanBoard

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - The History, Character, and Results, of the Westminster Assembly of Divines -- Thomas Smyth - The PuritanBoard

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - The Westminster Assembly: Its History and Standards -- A.F. Mitchell - The PuritanBoard

Internet Archive: Details: The history of the Puritans; or, Protestant nonconformists; from the Reformation in 1517 to the Revolution in 1688
Internet Archive: Details: The history of the Puritans; or, Protestant nonconformists; from the Reformation in 1517 to the Revolution in 1688
Internet Archive: Details: The history of the Puritans; or, Protestant nonconformists; from the Reformation in 1517 to the Revolution in 1688
Internet Archive: Details: The history of the Puritans; or, Protestant nonconformists; from the Reformation in 1517 to the Revolution in 1688
Internet Archive: Details: The history of the Puritans; or, Protestant nonconformists; from the Reformation in 1517 to the Revolution in 1688

A History of the Westminster ... - Google Book Search

Also, see extracts from Thomas Smith's _Select Memoirs Of The Lives, Labors, And Sufferings, Of Those Pious And Learned English And Scottish Divines, Who Greatly Distinguished Themselves In Promoting The Reformaztion From Popery In Translating The Bible And In Promulgating Its Salutary Doctrines By Their Numerous Evangelical Writings; Who Ultimately Crowned The Venerable Edifice With The Celebrated Westminster Confession Of Faith_ here:

The Lives and Deaths of some of the great Puritans


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 23, 2008)

I found volume 1 of Reid's memoirs online finally. Here is the two volume set online:

Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - Memoirs of the Lives and Writings of Those Eminent Divines, who Convened in the Famous Assembly at Westminster (Vol. 1) -- James Reid - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - Memoirs of the Lives and Writings of Those Eminent Divines, who Convened in the Famous Assembly at Westminster (Vol. 2) -- James Reid - The PuritanBoard


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 23, 2008)

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - Journal of the Proceedings of the Westminster Assembly -- John Lightfoot - The PuritanBoard

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

